# Connexion Wifi ok, mais pas d'internet



## LolaVespa (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !


Je viens vers vous car je suis un peu perdue. Voici mon problème :

j'utilise le wifi depuis des années, entre mon macbook pro et la freebox de mes parents. Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis. Je viens de déménager et lorsque j'ai voulu tester de *me connecter à Freewifi c'était impossible*. Il ne me demandait même pas mes identifiants. Après tout une recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé.

Je suis retournée chez mes parents et lorsque je tente de me connecter comme avant au wifi... 0 résultat non plus ! *Mon ordi détecte le wifi, s'y connecte, me fait croire que c'est ok, et quand j'ouvre mozilla... rien du tout !*

Je suis un peu perdue car je n'ai rien touché et ça ne fonctionne plus du jour au 
lendemain.


Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je l'en remercie car je travaille à domicile et sans internet je suis dans le pétrin !

Bien a vous
LolaVespa


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 regarde le sujet suivant, et teste la première étape.

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/aucun-de-vos-reseaux-preferes-nest-disponible-1195522.html

L'objectif est que l'ordinateur reçoive de la Freebox les adresses de serveurs DNS qui doivent lui manquer.


----------



## oxygo (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Est ce que tu as un message d'erreur du style "délai de connexion dépassé" ? Tu es sur quel OS ?


----------



## LolaVespa (3 Septembre 2012)

@Renaud31 : j'ai bien fais ce que tu me disais mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Bizarrement quand je lui dis de se connecter au réseau de mes parents, il ne me demande même pas mon identifiant... alors que pourtant, vu que je l'ai effacé, il devrait non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------

@Oxygo : Non aucune message d'erreur malheureusement tout va bien ! C'est juste quand j'ouvre ma page internet que j'ai le message qui me dit que l'adresse est introuvable soit parce que je l'ai mal orthographiée soit que ma connexion à un souci, soit que c'est mon pare feu.

Je suis sur snow leopard version 10.6.8

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

@Renaud : j'ai testé l'étape suivante du message du forum pour supprimer le mot de passe mais rien n'y fait. J'ai aussi testé freewifi, et ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est fournir les captures d'écran suivantes : 

- la fenêtre Préférences système / Réseau.

Ensuite du vas dans "Avancé", et tu montres : 

- Airport

- TCP/IP

- DNS

Quatre captures en tout.

Les autres ordis (tes parents) ont bien accès à Internet ?


----------



## LolaVespa (3 Septembre 2012)

J'ai renvoyé les captures mais mon message doit apparemment être validé par un admin.
Et je disais que oui, je suis sur l'ordi de mes parents placé à côté du mien et pour eux tout fonctionne :/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

C'est un problème dans ta configuration réseau, on va voir ça sur les captures quand elles seront disponibles.

En principe, si tu as fait le "niveau 2" décrit dans l'autre sujet, c'est à dire si tu as vraiment supprimé toute trace de la connexion dans les préférences réseau et dans le Trousseau d'accès, puis recréé la connexion, ça aurait dû s'arranger tout seul.

Sauf si tu as involontairement modifié quelque chose dans la configuration réseau, qui empêche la configuration automatique de se dérouler normalement.


----------



## MaiteD (6 Septembre 2012)

je pense avoir le meme probleme avec mon mac book pro, ce ne serai pas un probleme d'adresse IP ??


----------

